# computer re boots



## it help (Aug 25, 2010)

Can you give more info.

its not your power supply- if it was your power supply than it would not power up or do anythign.

its not your memory because it only helps your computer remember things.

it could possibly be the processor- thats what processes any and all your info that is in the system.

it could also be your heatsink- if your computer is not ventalted well enought and heatsink cannot keep the processor cool then it will freeze

now a days it cheaper to just replace parts then get a new computer.

here is the question that you need to get answers to:
is there a certin program that you are running which is causing your computer to fail.?

do you have enough air flow in the unit or are the rear vents blocked preventing the unit to function?

here is a link to what HP had to say about it.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?product=376097&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&dlc=en&lang=en&cc=us


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*computer reboots it's self*

IT
Thanks 
I knew about the memory storage,
I do have good ventilation, and made sure the cooling fan is running,
also this rebooting happens when ever it wants usualy when I first turn it on . But Like today I turned the computer on 
and it's working just great ?
I did play with the on and off button last night, I kind off worked it out
a little just in case it was stuck int he half way position. and causing
a static off and on. 
if this is the problem would you know if these are replaceble ?

Thanks deck hand


----------



## it help (Aug 25, 2010)

hum... i know a few places that sell just the case it self.

if you are looking for just the button then I would recomend stopping by the local computer repair shop and I know they can get you just a button alone. 

they usually have alot of extra parts laying around. 

i will check with a few of my contacts to see if i can get a hold of one for you. will keep you posted.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*computer reboots*

Hummm
This computer has been on for over 3 hrs. and i've had not one problem of re-booting today.
You can't fix what you can't find. I hate this kind of problem.


deck hand


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

I've had that problem before...turned out to be a bad connection of the power cable to the hard drive. Had to wiggle it just right to get it to boot. After a couple days the vibration of walking across the floor would cause it to work loose again.

I've had temperamental power supplies that would cause the same symptoms...usually an indicator that the power supply is on it's last leg.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*re boots*

Thanks
This sound like the intermittence problem I have ?
I will work on this too.
Thanks


----------



## it help (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi there again

Ok checking around w. A few techs today 

It semes that none of them have the button

But they said the button is pretty easy to get by a similar hp or even a gateway would work fine to replace the button

From everyone I talked to today they seem sure that its just the switch. 

One said that it might be the board where the connection point is.

And one suggested that it could be the power supply.

They all seem to be taking good educated guesses at it. 

From my experience its as simple as just the button, if you do decide to replace the power supply I can get one to you for 18. Plus 7 shipping
.
Look forward to see how this gets resolved.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re-boot problem*

It
Hold err there for now IT, We have computer swap meet next week. 
here in Mi. If I (can't) find one I will e mail you.

Deck hand


----------



## dank713 (Sep 2, 2010)

*One more thing to try...*

I've been building computers for a long time, and in my experience there's no shortage of things that will cause a reboot. I've had them due to power supply problems, motherboard problems, overheating CPU problems, overheating video card problems, and memory problems. Unless you have spare parts to test with, it's always somewhat of an educated guessing game. 

But one thing you can try for free (if you haven't already) is to remove the 'old' memory module(s), leaving only the new one(s). I've had at least 2 modules go bad on me and cause rebooting issues over the past few years.

Also, blow any dust away from your CPU fan / heat sink and video card heat sink with compressed air. 

If it still reboots, I'd try the power supply next.

Good luck!
Dank


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*Computer re booting*

HI helpers
Thanks for all the input, It's great to have a conversation with such a large group and have all these idea's giving to me,
I do have a can of compresse air for computers. I will do this today.

{ Here is somthing that might be a lead ? }

Also I might add some times the screen go's black and then within a few seconds it comes back on and a green bar comes up saying
(AUTO PROCESSING ) then everything just continues as if nothing ever happend. The computer runs like a champ.
I have great speed too.

deck hand


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*computer rebooting*

:jester: I feel like fool
Today I cleaned out the fans with a fine childs paint brush,
Using a can of computer compresed air I blew all the fans and boards off.
Everything looked clean to go.

I turned on the computer and it rebooted after about 3 min. I then let it reboot and again it went out.
Next I held in the on button and held it in for a count of 60 sec.
the computer came on and stayed on :whistling2: I have been using it for over two hours.
I have been using email, and visited all differant sites, I even used Microsoft word 2007 and now I'm back here to say So far I think it is the off and on button :jester:Maybe ?

Deck hand


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Check the BIOS setting for what happens when you press the power button


----------



## matrixman (Sep 14, 2010)

Could be bad capacitors. 
http://www.badcaps.net/pages.php?vid=5

I have had 2 of these personal, one on Tivo and another on my motherboard. Assisted 3 Family members with same bad caps issues. In 2 cases we repaired MBs and Tivo Power Supply with bad capacitors and they worked perfect for 2 years after. 

Bad thing is these bean counter marketing people are directing companies to still use these to save money even though the whole industry knows about this issue. 

Today, top of the line motherboard manufacturers like Asus and Gigabyte only use the better Japanese solid state capacitors and actually advertise it as a quality feature. But you won't find these nice motherboards in too many HP, Dell, eMachines, or Acer computers. These are for custom system builders like myself or for high end computer sellers like Alienware or the ones found in magazines like MaximumPC.

This problem is so widespread it effects routers, power supplies, LCD tvs and more.


----------



## matrixman (Sep 14, 2010)

dank713 said:


> I've been building computers for a long time, and in my experience there's no shortage of things that will cause a reboot. I've had them due to power supply problems, motherboard problems, overheating CPU problems, overheating video card problems, and memory problems. Unless you have spare parts to test with, it's always somewhat of an educated guessing game. Dank


So that's why I keep spare video cards, power supplies, cables, memory, etc around 

Had one computer that only rebooted when I ran an video encoding program to convert my home video to DVD. Turns out it was a bad memory chip and that only the video encoding was revealing of this issue. Running a Memtest also illustrated the issue.

As Dank mentions, overheating could be a cause of random freezes, so maybe cleaning the PC alleviated this.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*Computer rebooting*

Ok I have solved my problem :laughing:
Ta Daaa!
I bought a new computer hooked it up and got the exact same notice in a green box ( Auto Prosessing ) black out. off then on again
This can't be right ???
I unconecected everything one at a time the only item left was my Monitor I said it can't be ! This Monitor is only 9 months old 
It's a E Machine made by Gateway.
I borrowed a monitor from my Neighbor! hooked it up and tadaa No more
problem :thumbup:
So now I guess I have to get into the ring with E Machine to replace it.
Wish me luck A one year warrenty Humm. Two months left.
I called Staples office supply and they said to bring the new computer back no problem.
But as for the Monitor I have to deal with E Machine/ Gateway

Deck hand


----------



## matrixman (Sep 14, 2010)

deck hand said:


> Ok I have solved my problem :laughing:
> Ta Daaa!
> I bought a new computer hooked it up and got the exact same notice in a green box ( Auto Prosessing ) black out. off then on again
> This can't be right ???
> ...


Darn, should of posted that one as well. My friend just had this issue. He was using the DVI connectors and it seams they can give power feedback. So he switched to the VGA connector on the monitor and all is good for him now.


----------

